# Little visual



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Took this with a phone, dog on bottom is 25-30lbs. heavier than the one on top. She is in pre-heat he is a Jr _(under 3 years)_ after a quick snip to the face, she hits him with a full Alpha roll. 
If you look close just in front of her shoulder, you can see a little folds of skin from her mouth being full open on the dogs throat. She has complete control, spread stance for greater stability, squatted down weight bearing on the bite for leverage. As you can see this is not a non-contact move, not a yagoogely -read bout it on the interweb thing. This is live in my dog yard:walk:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL Love that picture and it sure shows a solid alpha stance!!!


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Those AB are notorious alpha rolling machines, look at 6 weeks old this one rolled a 90 lb golden retriever. Notice the full mouth grip on his neck, I had to intervene with a breaker stick and save the other dog! he never stole a ball from that puppy again.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

JasoninMN said:


> Those AB are notorious alpha rolling machines, look at 6 weeks old this one rolled a 90 lb golden retriever. Notice the full mouth grip on his neck, I had to intervene with a breaker stick and save the other dog! he never stole a ball from that puppy again.


Well I hope it is a try at humor and not just outright lies.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I had a spayed female English Shepard that would Put it on the other dogs when they were out of line, not as hard as your dog but the message was understood.


----------

